# Cornbread



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm looking for a recipe that will give me a moist and not so dense cornbread pone.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Matha White self rising cornmeal
Bacon grease
buttermilk
salt
10" cast iron skillet

I never measure, sorry. 

In a medium bowl pour a couple cups of cornmeal. Mix in melted bacon drippings till all cornmeal is clumpy and bonded with bacon drippings. Add salt to taste and buttermilk till you can stir it freely and it will pour with only minor assistance from a spoon. Put some bacon drippings in the skillet. Preheat oven to 450. Place skillet in oven. The drippings should coat whole inside of pan evenly and completely. Makes sure there is enough in it that you can still tilt the pan and "swish" it around a bit. Like a tablespoons worth or so. Keep pan in oven till drippings start to smoke in pan. Remove from oven and place on stovetop. Add cornbread batter. It should start frying. Smooth and place back in oven. Cook until it is firm in middle and done all the way through. Remove from oven and place on stovetop. Take a butter knife and run it around the edges. Place plate on top and flip over. Cornbread should fall right out. Serve with favorite beans or greens. 

You can modify by adding cracklings, peppers or even a little cheese and whole kernel corn. Make it denser if you like by adding more milk when mixing.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Cream corn, so I have heard. I make jiffy! Lol


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Downtime has it down, no pun intended. 

He's right on with getting your skillet hot so the batter fries when it hits it.

There's more to making good cornbread than some people think. My grandmother had a cornbread skillet that was used for nothing else. She thought it was a sin to wash the skillet - just dump out the cornbread, wipe it off with a towel when it cooled, then put it away. 

She would roll over in her grave is she were to read this, but in a pinch you can get a package of the mix from Cracker Barrel. If you follow the directions on the box its pretty darn good. Its cheating I know, but at least its not as bad as putting sugar in it.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

WHITE corn meal only!!! Downtime has it right on! Some people use a 3:1 ratio with flour (they are wrong but they do it). I like the castiron cornbead stick pans the best.

If you have any leftovers, a glass of cold buttermilk with crumpled cornsticks eaten with a spoon is quite the treat. Good luck!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Cream corn added, it is great!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a recipe that has cream corn, jalapeno, sour cream in it that turns out really good but I just can't seem to get the transition to plain corn bread to come out right.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Kim said:


> I have a recipe that has cream corn, jalapeno, sour cream in it that turns out really good but I just can't seem to get the transition to plain corn bread to come out right.


That ain't cornbread, that's soup.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I learned from my mother and grandmother I have a cast iron skillet that was my grandmothers and it has never been washed just wiped out. Love my Corn Bread.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I enjoy cornbread with jalapeño ?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

This thread needs pics!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

This is me when my grandmother said cornbread was ready! Nm the gif failed.lol


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Good thing then that I didn't post the jalapeno cornbread recipe.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Downtime2 said:


> Matha White self rising cornmeal
> Bacon grease
> buttermilk
> salt
> ...


i use about the same recipe, but i put 2 eggs and six tbs butter in it.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man all this cornbread talk ,has me wanting some. My wife makes mine so I don't know the recipe but its good. Many moons ago when my Grandmother was still alive, she use to make some crackling cornbread that was out of this world. Sorry that I was no help with recipes, I just wanted to talk cornbread with ya'll. Lol


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

First attempt at homemade cornbread. Can someone post a solid recipe? I loathe dry cornbread. Thx!
May give downtime’s a shot. Have no cast iron though.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

gator75 said:


> First attempt at homemade cornbread. Can someone post a solid recipe? I loathe dry cornbread. Thx!


Search mine... Knock Out Cornbread, use it and you'll love it....


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Best we have found, it is like a meal unto itself

Wife says NO milk! Leave the melted butter in the pan, pour the mix, do not stir!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Y'all scared me for a minute. Thought Kim was back.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I make Mexican cornbread mostly.
Add whole kernel corn, jalapeños, onions, and shredded cheddar. 
Pour into a very well oiled piping hot cast iron skillet 
Bake at 400 for 30 minutes or so.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Y'all scared me for a minute. Thought Kim was back.


Me Too. Saw it when I first woke up this morning and almost went back to bed.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

2 cups corn meal
3/4 cup flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp baking soda
6 tbs melted butter
1 1/4 cup buttermilk
2 eggs
1 tsp bacon grease
grease the skillet with butter and preheat in oven.
mix the dry ingredients add melted butter, beaten eggs and buttermilk and mix it till smooth. if it's feels too thick to you(trial and error) add some more milk. pour into skillet and cook at 425 for 20 min. every oven and every cast iron skillet is different, so it really takes awhile to get it like YOU like it. i also use this recipe, only with more milk to make cornbread pancakes and stove top cornbread. only pic i can find is of the pancakes. oh well.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I make Mexican cornbread mostly.
> Add whole kernel corn, jalapeños, onions, and shredded cheddar.
> Pour into a very well oiled piping hot cast iron skillet
> Bake at 400 for 30 minutes or so.
> [/QUOT


I do the same using Martha white Mexican cornbread mix, this one is bacon,Monterey Jack cheese and green chili’s tonight with white chicken chili


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Heart attack cornbread.
Martha White's white cornbread mix
1 stick real butter
1 egg
enough whole buttermilk to make it the consistency of cake batter
Pour it in a real hot black iron skillet with about a tablespoon of bacon grease in it then bake till done at 400
This shit aint for company!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Really good cornbread recipes. The op asked about cornbread pone. I was thinking cornbread pon cakes. Really want me some conbread.


----------

